# Wire wheel???s



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Could I mount a replacement wire wheel for fleshing birds on an electric drill? I know it needs to be stationary. I would just clamp my drill to my work bench. It would be cheaper for me to purchase a replacement wheel for $20.00 over buying the whole machine. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have thought about trying it but didn't know how well it would work. Let us know how it turns out if you try it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It can be done...But, your only as good as your equipment! If your serious about doing birds would invest in a good wire wheel. A must in my book.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Who has the best wire wheels? Is it true you have to break them in?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had my "soft touch" wire wheel since I've opened my business in 2003 and I'm still using my the orginal brush. Very little break in period.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have to order these soft touch wheels from a certain company?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I believe McKenzie Supply company has them...You could also google.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------

